# Бутик Интеллектуальной Собственности  БИС IN-KU > Сценарии, блоки для любого праздника от креативных  авторов -ведущих  форума IN-KU > От Елены Уралочки >  Зажигательная ВСТРЕЧА молодых. (новое - взрыв эмоций!)

## Уралочка

*Зажигательная встреча молодых на свадьбе.*

Есть несколько традиций, которые необходимо соблюсти. Традиции жизни!

Когда спускают корабль на воду, принято разбивать о борт бутылку шампанского. 
Но... мы долго рассуждали с родителями - разбивать о Вас бутылку или нет))) и решили, что не стоит!!! Почему???

В шоковое состояние молодых получится ввести 100%  .... и гости будут рады сделать это!!!

Именно под эту песенку мы будет приветствовать молодых... НО КАК?!!??




*В комплекте:подробное описание, музыка,ВИДЕО.*

Стоимость комплекта: 1000 рублей

*карта сбербанка 4817 7601 2567 6290*

----------

Lenika (02.04.2017), Окрыленная (20.01.2017)

----------


## Ирина06121979

Замечательный, драйвовый вариант встречи молодых - проверено лично! Гости все были в восторге - необычно, зажигательно, впрочем, как и все горячо мною любимые блоки Уралочки!

----------

Уралочка (25.06.2017)

----------

